# Case tractor help!



## 662agf (May 19, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what kind of tractor this is?


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum 662agf! that's an interesting find you have, are there any distinguishing marks on it?
Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome! With the cab and grill guard, I would guess this was mostly used in the winter and the red paint showing through should be a clue. I wonder if it's a Massey, just guessing, let us know when you find out.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome 662agf.
If any gauges maybe name printed,or on tranny/motor ID tag or stamp.


----------



## mclemmy (May 21, 2011)

my guess is about a 500 case, it is a case for sure, I can tell by the front wheel bearing covers, it is a pre-30 & 50 series because of the big round fenders


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I would say it's a 1959 Case B series tractor. If it's a 6 cylinder diesel engine it's a Case 900b. Reason for it being a 59 is that the radiator cap is above sheet metal. B series is because the head lights in the front. Should have tag on lh side of the instrument panel and also serial number stamped on rh side engine flange by air cleaner.
caseman-d


----------

